# More power compatible lights with Canon's ST-E3-RT



## TPG (Mar 14, 2015)

Hi all

I currently have a couple of 600EX-RTs & a ST-E3-RT to trigger them and have been wanting more power for larger modifiers, currently a Wistro AD-180 fills this gap marginally, all be it used manually and without the Canon speedlites and the expensive RT functions. 

Since the release of the Profoto B1 and now the Indra 500 (both with TTL) I am wondering if Canon might release something similar to the Profoto B1 that syncs with the 600EX-RTs & ST-E3-RT. 

Two completely different systems just isn't good enough, any thoughts or rumours or is Canon missing this market and leaving there customers with just a minimum. The Canon 600EX-RT is an awesome speedlite but it just lacks power compared to their competitors in this regard.

John


----------



## RLPhoto (Mar 14, 2015)

If a third party developed a strobe from the Canon RT system, I'd imagine they'd lose money in sales to Nikon or other systems that don't have RT. It's easier for them to make their own systems of TTL transmission.

Do you do lots of shooting in fast environments or rapidly changing light to require TTL? I only end up using TTL if shooting on camera flash or if I absolutely have no time to manually adjust my speedlites. When the strobes and the large mods come out, I have time because in themselves, the setup takes time. A good on the fly manual controller like the cybersync from PCB has been all I've ever needed if I had to change something. Linking the cybersync via PC port and the 600RT on the hot shoe has been a dream for mixing them. Odins are worth a look at too for the price.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 14, 2015)

I don't ever see Canon developing a monolight system (and being Canon, they'd feel they had to develop a full system).


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 14, 2015)

Canon is in the business of mass production, they want to produce millions of products that they can sell worldwide. 

I see the large high powered strobes as a small and specialty market. However, with competition heating up for sales, its entirely possible that Canon could purchase a strobe maker and market it through their huge sales network. The specialty manufacturers often struggle trying to establish a world wide presence but Canon has it in place.

Canon has said that they are looking for businesses to buy, but they also said that they want something not related directly to the cameras they now sell.


----------



## TPG (Mar 15, 2015)

My main gripe, if that's what it is, is that I like the ST-E3-RT & 600EX-RTs and would like more power when shooting weddings, portraits and utilising modifiers etc.. in super bright (beach) environments. Wide apertures and HSS shorteners the flash throw range considerably. More power would be nice in one unit instead of ganging up the flashes.


----------



## RLPhoto (Mar 15, 2015)

TPG said:


> My main gripe, if that's what it is, is that I like the ST-E3-RT & 600EX-RTs and would like more power when shooting weddings, portraits and utilising modifiers etc.. in super bright (beach) environments. Wide apertures and HSS shorteners the flash throw range considerably. More power would be nice in one unit instead of ganging up the flashes.


If you at the beach with large modifiers, you need at least 400ws of power, get them decently close and sync them at the highest native speeds. Which really, if your doing that, you can get away with no TTL. 

Another option would be a x100 camera, and crank the sync speeds up to about 1/800 with a yn-ste3 transmitter before you lose light output. Again another compromise but an option.


----------



## brad goda (Mar 18, 2015)

i love the canon exrt 600 system BUT
they are what they are… small lights. you can stick with the system but to get the power where you think you need to be and have a little bit extra power you might need like clusters of 4 to 8 flashes per modifier…
at that cost and mess of power packs you will also need for fast recycle going to the next step is best.
you mentioned the profoto B1 and now the B2 is released and available…
the larger battery flashes will allow you power and quick recycle and less multiple ganged units to manage.
its just another step and thing to buy.


----------



## DaudelinPhoto (Aug 29, 2016)

What you are trying to do is possible... in a way. If you have a more powerful flash (studio strobes, for example), you CAN trigger them with the Canon RT system using this device : https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1183523-REG/phottix_ph89091_laso_ttl_flash_trigger.html

The Phottix Laso trigger has been made to trigger old speedlites, BUT, there's also a flash 3.5mm output on it that allows it to be connected to other flashes. I tried it with my Elinchrom range of products and it worked fine.

Please note that you won't get TTL or remote control of power, no HSS or anything like that, manual only.


----------

